# when will you find your first morel



## sweats71 (Apr 6, 2013)

ill say april 17th for me in this area


----------



## blindin1i (Mar 30, 2013)

My lilac tree started budding a couple of days ago! Warm temps and rain coming, I'm thinking real soon! :lol:


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Snowing right now and still snow in the woods here in Lewiston.


----------



## [email protected]_com (Oct 21, 2012)

For the Cadillac area I would say around the week of April 28th...Jim
www.morelbook.com


----------



## ryansfree (Apr 12, 2013)

Whats your guesses around Roscommon and East jordan area


----------



## schroomaholic (Apr 5, 2013)

If it doesnt warm up soon might be early may for Cadillac area.Down south last week of april im thinking.


----------



## poltergoose (Apr 20, 2013)

I found my first ones in the Big Rapids area on April 16th two years ago. Unfortunatelty I moved to Florida last year and to my dismay it is the only state that doesn't have morels. God help me, why did I move here  . Happy hunting to my friends in Michigan. May the long winter and large amounts of moisture bring you a bountiful harvest.


----------



## sermak1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Morels grow in EVERY state. http://morelmushroomhunting.com/2008_florida_foray.htm


----------



## gimmieliberty (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm slightly south but wondering hows the weather been? Cold front has moved through and I'm hoping you guys didn't get too frosty or snowy. Any predictions, like late season? 

Planning on coming North 2nd-3rd week of may hope I'm not to early. Might be for yellows.. bummers. Hope the mushroom festivals up there don't get struck with bad conditions.


----------



## [email protected]_com (Oct 21, 2012)

The weather cooled down today but no worries it will be in the 60 this weekend and 70 Sunday then 75 on Tuesday
2nd -3rd week in May should be right on for the white/yellows from Cadillac on north The blacks will likely be over or in their very last stage Some will disagree with this but that's ok by me but you should do well if the moisture continues..Jim McK
www.morelbook.com


----------



## gimmieliberty (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks that sounds like I might be right on time. I will be in Whitehall specifically but plan on cruising the whole Manistee NF range. I'm doing my weather/mushroom dance everyday until then, hope the Morel Gods like the hillbilly shuffle.. Looking forward to a beautiful stay in Manistee either way. Any opinions on things to do besides mushrooming appreciated.

I might charter a fishing vessel as a gift for my old man, might not be around much longer and I want to help knock some things off his bucket list. And finally: anyones opinion on the mushroom festivals (Mesick or Boynes)?


----------



## wildcrafter40 (May 4, 2013)

found 119 today folks found another 69 a very good day


----------



## poltergoose (Apr 20, 2013)

sermak1, I appreciate the link and the encouragement but there is nothing on that link suggesting any morels were found in Florida. It is just announcing the chance to come hunt in Florida. There are a lot of edible mushrooms in Florida but alas the morel is not one of them. Happy hunting all.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

i tried to get some sleep, but not happening right now, will be heading north early this a.m. may your bags be full


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

On the north side of Cadillac take Boon Rd. which is the street in front of Meijers west until it T's turn right and follow that road north stay north and vere left and it changes into 30th rd. stay on that road until you see 15 1/2 mile rd where it's an intersection, not the first one,. Turn right onto 151/2 mile road go across railroad track and up a small hill just past the hill to the right there is a road that goes into the national forest make a sharp right hand turn onto it. Watch out for the pot holes. follow that road but stay on it at an intersection ahead vere left stay on it go north until you pass some pine trees planted and you'll see a big grassy area on both sides of the road. a dirt road comes in from the west. From that area you can locate morels anywhere. Don't worry about all the people up there I huint there every year I go and always find some pounds.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

It's all good, really. I like to hunt the Manistee ,Traverse City and Cadillac triangle. You might want to google map the directions I gave. Remember you still have to hunt it's a big area. Even without me giving exact GPS co-ordinates, you'll still have fun. Off of 15 1/2 rd. you'll want to follow USFS road 5031 to where it intersects with W22 1/2 rd. and N 17 road. Then you can hunt north, south, east, west, or any direction. I've even hunted the outside perimeter of that big grassy area and found some even with people camping there. No one finds them all. Just pack a lunch, take a compass and plenty of foaming soap to rub on your legs for chiggers.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish I was up there now. With the rains it's going to be ON!


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Big change of plans. This weekend I heading to northern Wisconsin, then into the upper peninsula of Mi., then west into Minn. then on to northern Minn.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Dale, be sure to post every spot specifically you are going to in those states BEFORE you arrive so all the locals can welcome you with open arms. LOL. Seems only fair posting openly other people's hard earned places right? Come on Dale you can do it!!!! Let them know ahead of time.......it will be fun!


----------



## g_kv (May 23, 2013)

Morelseeker, I am taking my 13yr old daughter to northern MI for the holiday weekend and thought we might do some morel hunting. I saw you gave some areas around Cadillac but wondered if you be kind enough to give me some directions to places I might try along M115, M37, M31 south of Traverse City or whereevr you might think would be a good place show teenager that Michigan out-of-doors can be more fun than a cell phone and facebook.  To avoid people getting mad about you revealing locations you could send me a email at [email protected] Thanks - Greg


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

You might try using google maps to locate an area to hunt. As I have stated in the past I only give the relative areas, I don't pinpoint the spots or give GPS co-ordinates. These are very large areas so you will have to do some considerable hunting. Good luck, have fun!


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

I really can't understand why some people can't just do something for someone else instead of doing something to someone else. Trash talking a person down only destroys. Making up things about someone and telling other people lies to turn them against that person also destroys innocent lives. I wouldn't be very proud of myself if that is what I did.
Some people on some other boards here have given out information as to where to go find morels. They are doing good by helping others. We need to take lessons from them. I checked out one of those areas and it was only a 460 acre woods,yet that person was willing to share, to love another. A little kindness goes a long way. 
When I was young I found some pounds of morels in Mi. ,ate all I wanted then looked around to elders in the community ,strangers to me and gave them the rest I had that day. Sometimes they looked as if they were the baddest people on earth but when a little kindness came their way those eyes would light up and they would smile; maybe for the first time in a while. I still give away morels to this day. Or if people look able bodied I'll give them a clue where to go.
Just love one another, we need to pull together not apart.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Bu bye!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Morelseeker, your intentions are be good but you may be giving away spots that some of the people that you are concerend about "not able bodied". maybe give less specific directions to those that you are advising so they have a chance to learn how to use maps,research and become a lifelong morel hunter and not just a picker. good luck to all and may your bags be full


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

morelseeker said:


> I really can't understand why some people can't just do something for someone else instead of doing something to someone else. Trash talking a person down only destroys. Making up things about someone and telling other people lies to turn them against that person also destroys innocent lives. I wouldn't be very proud of myself if that is what I did.
> Some people on some other boards here have given out information as to where to go find morels. They are doing good by helping others. We need to take lessons from them. I checked out one of those areas and it was only a 460 acre woods,yet that person was willing to share, to love another. A little kindness goes a long way.
> When I was young I found some pounds of morels in Mi. ,ate all I wanted then looked around to elders in the community ,strangers to me and gave them the rest I had that day. Sometimes they looked as if they were the baddest people on earth but when a little kindness came their way those eyes would light up and they would smile; maybe for the first time in a while. I still give away morels to this day. Or if people look able bodied I'll give them a clue where to go.
> Just love one another, we need to pull together not apart.


THATS RIGHT


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

mmh said:


> Morelseeker, your intentions are be good but you may be giving away spots that some of the people that you are concerend about "not able bodied". maybe give less specific directions to those that you are advising so they have a chance to learn how to use maps,research and become a lifelong morel hunter and not just a picker. good luck to all and may your bags be full


And THATS RIGHT


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

morelseeker said:


> I wish I was up there now. With the rains it's going to be ON!


Any suggestion s on good spots in boyne


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> Any suggestion s on good spots in boyne


The only area I have hunted in that area is N.E. of you but you will need to either drive or walk in deep. A lot of tree harvesting in that area in the easy to get to areas and some of the fire trails there can get a little dicey. If you do not have a topographical map book of each county in Mi. I would suggest one. When you get downstate near Ithaca, Mt. Pleasant area look for the little signs alongside the interstate that tell you what gas stations are off that exit, look for a Meijer gas station, they usually carry that type of map book. If you do not find one I will give you info. on how to get one when you get home. I hope to hear good reports.


----------

